# [SOLVED] iPhone 4 thinks it's docked.



## The Cowboy Man

My iPhone 4's speakers will not play music or any other audio from apps or videos. However, system functions, suck as ringtones, text alerts, that little 'click' it makes when you unlock it, all work fine. I know the iPhone speakers work, but It wont play media through them. It *will* however play media through the headphone jack. I have come to the conclusion that it thinks that it is plugged into a dock, so it is playing the media through the "dock" that isn't really there. I have tried plugging and unplugging it into a dock, no luck. Anyone else ever had or seen this problem?


----------



## CriticalPoint

*Re: iPhone 4 thinks it's docked.*

Hmm.

Have you tried docking and undocking and looking for differences? Do you have a dock even?

What about junk in the headphone jack / bottom dock? Could be worth a check.. I see lots of iDevice's everyday and many are clogged with fluff / paper / tobacco / pet hair / (have even seen a few with farm straw believe it or not!)

Regards, Crit.


----------

